# Writers' Thread



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've noticed that we have a number of writers on the forum. Some, such as our host Chuck Holton, have been published, while others are still working on achieving that goal. 

I thought it might be interesting, as well as quite helpful, to have a thread (or perhaps in the future, a forum if there is enough activity) for us writers to whine, brag, encourage, and/or share information and helpful tips. 

I'll kick this off by telling you where I am and how I got to this point. I began writing repair procedures for nuclear power plants. I also wrote a political opinion column for several years (I know that surprises some of you, but it is true). I began writing a novel about two years ago, just after we decided to get rid of our television.

I have completed the storyline of the novel, and as it is written I am at about 55,000 words. The average for my particular genre (Christian fiction) is 80,000 words, so I am still in the re-writing process trying to develop the story to that size.

Taking Chuck's advice, I recently attended the Blue Ridge Mountain Christian Writers' Conference. Although I didn't come away with a contract (since the book was not yet complete), I did get some valuable critiques, excellent advice, and a wealth of information from some of the best writers in the business. If any of you have a chance to attend a writers' conference, I would definitely urge you to go.

Are there any other writers on the forum? Let's hear from you.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

I haven't gotten as far as you. I have a biography in the works and Christian fiction as well, though not much more than outlines at this point. I have some published articles, catalog copy, a few sales letters and I write articles for Demand Studios. I love copywriting because it pays well and my weaknesses in grammar and punctuation aren't as big of deal. However, I love the creative side of fiction, so I do have a novel or two on my heart...and somewhere in my head.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I write essays about my life. 

Over the years, I've been told that I should publish.

Initially, my response to others' encouragement has been to believe that they're just being kind, but lately, I've had more and more folks truly tell me that I have something worthwhile to share (like the recent escapade of Pony's Adventures in Goat Breeding).

I don't have the foggiest notion of how to go about getting "in print" (as it were), nor how to market my words.

We're pretty much out in the sticks here, but I wonder if the community college up in IA would have a writers' group? (The IA CC is closer than the MO CC.)


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Pony said:


> I write essays about my life.
> 
> Over the years, I've been told that I should publish.
> 
> ...


Try Craig's List. Many communities have writer's groups, and quite often they are listed there.

I would encourage you to pursue the writing. Don't worry if you think your work isn't up to par, none of it is in the first draft. In fact, for a novel, I've been told to plan on doing at least ten rewrites. I'm on my sixth now, and I can see where ten is a reasonable number.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

deaconjim said:


> Try Craig's List. Many communities have writer's groups, and quite often they are listed there.
> 
> I would encourage you to pursue the writing. Don't worry if you think your work isn't up to par, none of it is in the first draft. In fact, for a novel, I've been told to plan on doing at least ten rewrites. I'm on my sixth now, and I can see where ten is a reasonable number.


Was it Hemingway who said, "All writing is rewriting"? (I wonder if he ever struggled with proper placement of punctuation inside/outside of quotations marks? Even when I KNOW I'm doing it right, it can look wrong. Maybe that's why he wrote in such short, choppy sentences.)

As usual, I digress.

Thank you for the suggestion and the encouragement.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Pony said:


> Was it Hemingway who said, "All writing is rewriting"? (I wonder if he ever struggled with proper placement of punctuation inside/outside of quotations marks? Even when I KNOW I'm doing it right, it can look wrong. Maybe that's why he wrote in such short, choppy sentences.)
> 
> As usual, I digress.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion and the encouragement.


The one Hemingway quote I can remember is "The first draft is always [poop]". I try to remember that and continue working mine until it at least turns to compost.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Would you consider a sermon writing?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've been writing most of my life. I was even selected to be the editor in college. now i write a monthly column for the local paper about what is good about living in my community.

ps- some composition courses at the community college is invaluable.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

marvella said:


> i've been writing most of my life. I was even selected to be the editor in college. now i write a monthly column for the local paper about what is good about living in my community.
> 
> ps- some composition courses at the community college is invaluable.


Oh, Marvella! Look at your post script! 

It should read either ..."courses ... are invaluable" or "... course ... is invaluable."

I pointed out to Nick yesterday that we all need editors, as even the most proficient writers make mistakes. 

"Dew knot trussed yore spell checker."


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Pony said:


> Oh, Marvella! Look at your post script!
> 
> It should read either ..."courses ... are invaluable" or "... course ... is invaluable."
> 
> ...


i thought about it after i hit submit. LOL!! good example of the need for a few classes, eh??


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

seagullplayer said:


> Would you consider a sermon writing?


Absolutely. Most of my sermons have been completely written out beforehand. I'm more of a writer than a speaker, so I always considered them to be writing.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

marvella said:


> i thought about it after i hit submit. LOL!! good example of the need for a few classes, eh??


LOL!

When I taught GED classes, I encouraged my students to catch my mistakes. 

That made it safe to make mistakes for my students, who were often very worried about making ANY mistakes.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been writing since I was a child and in fact have always felt that writing is my "career" in one way or another, regardless of whatever "job" I have at the moment. I feel justified in this because most of the jobs end up providing valuable material for writing projects!

I now call myself the accidental journalist. I started out in high school, quickly graduated to editor of my school paper and president of the state scholastic press association.

After I dropped out of high school over disagreements with my AP English teacher, I quickly talked my way into a position as an editorial assistant for the Chicken Soup for the Soul Magazine which was then a start-up, and is now long dead.

I gained a lot of valuable experience and insight there, but ultimately got so depressed after covering Hurricane Katrina that I quit, and begin freelancing for a lot of local and regional magazines. At the time, interior design writing was HOT and I developed quite a portfolio on that in a short period. 

I also did a lot of work entertainment and music writing on a blog, which drew attention from the local newspapers and weekly rags in Memphis and got me work from them.

Regressing in my career, or rather, looking for a vacation, I accepted an "internship" at a community newspaper on the island of Molokai in Hawaii and fell in love with community journalism. I think it is the most valuable reporting I could feel called to do, and love being so intimately involved in small and medium communities. I also find that these types of market are always looking for good reporters on the "boring" stuff like local political and business issues which I happen to enjoy.

I also did this for a paper in the town in AK I live in now, and then started my own experimental one page weekly flyer which I dropped because I would rather be fishing and had no one to cover for it in my absence. 

I'm not writing now, which kind of depresses me, but at the same time I know it's my own fault and whenever I feel the inclination, it's just a matter of putting some things together and sending them off. I've found that a good cover letter and some confidence and knowledge of the industry and the way things work will get you in almost every time.

And I'm not even a "clean" writer anymore. I've gotten so lazy in my grammar and so used to writing for myself that I have to have an editor go over my stuff for style issues before I send it off.


----------



## Marguerita (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, I just joined this board after tracking back links to one of my tutorials. I have a published quilting book (how-to/2007) that is quite successful and I have a novel in draft with two more in the outline stage. I have a few blogs and several tutorials on the internet and just finished producing my own how-to DVD, which was a lot of fun! I like to help others and I look forward to getting to know this site better.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I have written a lot of poetry and short stories, plus flash fiction. Been published a lot.

Writing is great fun (even the re writes and editing) and i love it.

I think a writing forum here would be great.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've written ever since I was a child. I can remember sitting at the kitchen table writing a story about a pony when I was in the second grade.

I've written (started) a number of novels over the years but never manage to get them finished. My writing classes in college suggested I try to outline, but seems as if I never manage to "find" the ending.

I have had articles published in agricultural and equine publications. Did the quarterly newsletter for a small horse registry for a couple of years and did much of the writing for that but nothing recent.

My current "project" is getting the things written down I remember from my grandparents and parents stories before those stories are gone. I'm an only child so I'm the last person to remember many of those.

I'm working on getting them up on a blog, but am also printing them out, with the idea of at least getting it in some kind of permanant form ... maybe just a good 3-ring binder ... a copy for each of my two children.


----------



## Runningtrails (Oct 12, 2009)

I have written a cookbook which turned into a book of tips for Homemakers with the cookbook as the main chapter. It is being edited for publication now. 

I also write a blog which is more or less a how-to for areas of country living that are interesting to me. http://providence-acres.blogspot.com/


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Runningtrails said:


> I have written a cookbook which turned into a book of tips for Homemakers with the cookbook as the main chapter. It is being edited for publication now.
> 
> I also write a blog which is more or less a how-to for areas of country living that are interesting to me. http://providence-acres.blogspot.com/


Congratulations, and welcome to HT. Sounds like you'll be a great addition.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

You can just post that kind of stuff in the book reviews. It doesn't get a lot of action and could use some.

As far as my own writing I haven't accomplished much but continue to write short stories in hopes of going somewhere with them. After winning a little scholarship last year I regained some confidence. My ideas have almost dried up, though. I need to get out in the world and experience things.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Runningtrails said:


> I have written a cookbook which turned into a book of tips for Homemakers with the cookbook as the main chapter. It is being edited for publication now.
> 
> I also write a blog which is more or less a how-to for areas of country living that are interesting to me. http://providence-acres.blogspot.com/


Welcome to HT. Congratulations on the book. I'm working on a cookbook now. I'm hoping to get it done before this winter is over.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

I have written several articles about poultry and homesteading that have been published and even had a small series published in an equine breed journal several years ago. I have also had some of my poetry published. I recently had an article published in "Countryside" magazine about winter care for your chickens. 

My family (especially my son) always encourages me to write more, but somehow I seem to have trouble finding the time. I really enjoy the writing process however and hope to be doing it more in the future.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

For Ernest the first writing is poop because probably he was drunk, hahhaha
So sorry I have to make the comment.

QUOTE=deaconjim;4030552]The one Hemingway quote I can remember is "The first draft is always [poop]". I try to remember that and continue working mine until it at least turns to compost.[/QUOTE]


----------

